# Bolivar Lonsdales



## rmr (Jan 1, 2000)

I am thinking about getting some of these. Any of you LLGs have any opinions? I have heard or read different opinions on this size in this brand.

RMR


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

It's always been one that catches my eye also but I've always opted for the Monte No.1 instead. I don't know about this size but the Bolivar line seems to have many changing flavors from size to size while still retaining that "Boli" flavor. Feel free to share if you get some. LOL


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

I have tried several singles from several diferent batches of various ages, and they were either too mild for my tastes, too tightly rolled or completely plugged. I have heard rom others that the lonsdale is the mildest of the Bolivar line. I stopped buying Havana lonsdales over a year ago because they are prone to tight draw problems, IMO.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

I have a box from 12/98 that I haven't sampled yet. They all seem very "hard", so it is my attention to let them sit for at least a couple more years. Mild or not, a box of smokes from 1998 is going to be a hot commodity years from now. LOL


Hey, I've never tried one of those before. ;-)


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I've heard mixed opinions on this vitola as well. One is for sure, the last box of 1997 Bolivar Immensas I got were awesome!


http://www.habanossa.com/imagewww/unicos.gif


----------



## rmr (Jan 1, 2000)

Thanks for the info

Not a whole lot of good stuff being said here about this cigar. I generally stay away from Monte#1 because of draw problems. If any of you guys had to pick a lonsdale what would you get.

RMR


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Partagas 898's

Bolivar Gold Medals..yeah right!!

Hey, I've never tried one of those before. ;-)


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

Partagas Lonsdale Cabinet Selection


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

RyJ Cazadores. I have boxes of Bolivar Immensas, Saint Luis Rey Lonsdales, Monte #1's, Vegas Robania Classico'sas well as partagas 898's--all too tightly packed (althouth the SLR has phenomenal taste-6/99). The Cazadores, while cheaper than the rest, are consistantly the best lonsdale out of our favorite isle. mcgoospot


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Technically, the Cazadore is not really a lonsdale though, is it??


Hey, I've never tried one of those before. ;-)


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

Is it a Dalia?


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

The Cazadores (44x162mm) is neither a Lonsdale (42x165mm) nor a Dalia (43x170mm). My guess is that the "Cazador" is a unique shape; however, I generally refer to any cigar with a ring of 42-44 and a length of 155-170mm as a lonsdale.


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

me too. For you technical types, I guess that my favorite lonsdale is the Diplomatico #1. p.s. Cigar Aficionado sure refers to the Cazadores as a lonsdale (93 rating the last time it was rated--the top lonsdale rating ever(?) given to a cuban. McGoo


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

jsl is right. I was just trying to jerk a few chains. The Caz. is generally accepted as a lonsdale, but is it's own size, a cazador, if you want to get technical. 

Hey, I've never tried one of those before. ;-)


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

*RE: Habanos HELP!!!*


----------

